# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ajo, vetëm ajo!

## mondishall

Sytë?!

Si grimcë e universit
Që fsheh pafundësi
Sytë e njeriut fshehin
Ç'ka di e ç'ka nuk di.

Dhe kur dija më pak
Ma shtuan kërshërinë
Pa ditur mbeta prap'
I zhytur në enigmë.

Ooh, ç'mbetem i hutuar
Magjepsur, i zhgënjyer
Nga sytë e shikuar
Si qielli mbushur yjesh.

Aty është mistikja
Realja gjithashtu
Aty përcillet frika
Dhe prapë shuhet aty.

Aty përcillet zemra
Si yjet në pulsim
Jam jashtë e jetoj brenda
Urrejtjen-dashurin'.

Aty largohem-kthehem
Si Zot' i universit
Dhe plazmë mes plazmës mbetem
Krijimit të misterit.

Aty do ndal shikimin
Kur sytë e mi do mbyll
Do ma ndriçojn' udhëtimin
Dy sy shndruar në Yll.

----------


## Mciri

Përshëndetje, Mondi.
Të ndjek me vëmendje, pavarësisht se nuk shprehem shpesh. Uroj ta mbushësh me poezi cilësore ciklin që sapo ke filluar. Poezia më pëlqeu. Më dërgo adresën  E-mail me mesazh personal.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Kurre mos thuaj kurre
se jeta eshte dinake
edhe nese shpeton
fjalen kurre nuk e harron !!

----------


## riza2008

*I nderuari Mondi! Ju përgëzoj për prurjen e re poetike dhe ju uroj muzë të pa fund.Prezantimi më duket tepër dinjitoz.Poezia që ka çelur temën tënde të re mjaft e arrirë.Si gjithmonë jeni befasues pas një pauze të vogël dilni me kijimtari suprizë.Respekte i nderuar Mondi.....*

----------


## mondishall

Ju falenderoj miqte e mi, qe ndaleni, lexoni e me dashamiresi shpreheni ne kete teme modeste.

----------


## mondishall

Ëndërr mëkatare

Hapi sytë porsi reja
Që le diellin të ndriçojë
Ler' mëritë, nisu, eja
Shpirti-shpirtin të shikojë!

Ishte ëndërr e një nate
Që shkoi kondra të vërtetës
Nuk e sheh, sa sytë hape
Ëndërra iku para vesës?

Se dhe vesa, moj e dashur
I la vend rrezes së diellit
Jo si ëndërra e llahtarur
Që u dogj zjarrit të ferrit.

Atij ferri të një ëndrre
Që ngacmon gjithnjë mëkatin
Ndaj të lutem, gjumit lere
Veç atij t'ja kesh inatin!

----------


## pranvera bica

Enderr mekatare! Shume bukur Mondi!Ju uroj per prurjet tuaja te reja...e...s'ka si te ndodhe ndryshe poetet jane te destinuar per poezi dhe t'na sjellin njeherazi ne lexuesve kenaqesi.Suksese  Mondi na kini munguar per kafe.

----------


## mondishall

Te falenderoj dhe pershendes Pranvera me poezi...

Dhe pse larg

Unë ta ndjeva zënë
Më erdhi nga gërmat
Në shpirt më ka lënë
Ç'ka i lidh dy zemrat.

Unë t'i pashë sytë
M'u shfaqën nga fjalët
Për ne s'ka të dytë
Mbetemi të parët.

Ne bashkuam buzët
Në çdo gërmë e fjalë
Nuk na ndajn' dot rrugët
As Zotat s'na ndajnë!

----------


## mondishall

Heshtja...

Po hesht...
Në heshtja ime, je ti.
Po flet!?
Ooh, të lutem,
Mos e prish heshtjen.
Le të bëjë ajo me ne
Atë c'ka ne të dy
Jashtë saj nuk arritëm.

Mbase duhej heshtur
Kur fjalë, vetëm fjalë flisnim.
Mbase duhet folur
Kur heshtja vetë, të heshtë.

----------


## mondishall

Dhe pse larg

Unë ta ndjeva zënë
Më erdhi nga gërmat
Në shpirt më ka lënë
Ç'ka i lidh dy zemrat.

Unë t'i pashë sytë
M'u shfaqën nga fjalët
Për ne s'ka të dytë
Mbetemi të parët.

Ne bashkuam buzët
Në çdo gërmë e fjalë
Nuk na ndajn' dot rrugët
As Zotat s'na ndajnë!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Syte e saj
te zi
zemra e saj
qershi.

Kur ia shikova syte
te kalter si deti
fjale TE DUA
mu ne fyt me mbeti !!

----------


## Ereza

> Syte e saj
> te zi
> zemra e saj
> qershi.
> 
> Kur ia shikova syte
> te kalter si deti
> fjale TE DUA
> mu ne fyt me mbeti !!


Zog a i pat syt  e zi a te kalter se na e perzive krejt.



*mondishall* shume poezit e bukura, te lumte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çaushi

> *Ëndërr mëkatare*
> 
> Hapi sytë porsi reja
> Që le diellin të ndriçojë
> *Ler' mëritë, nisu, eja
> Shpirti-shpirtin të shikojë!*
> 
> *Ishte ëndërr e një nate
> Që shkoi kondra të vërtetës*
> ...


*Te uroj e pergezoj per temen Mond i dashur!
Ti gjithmone  na sjell e jep knaqesi te pa harruara me penden e arte Tenden...vargu Yt eshte flori!*

----------


## mondishall

Falenderim miqve ne vazhdim, Ereza dhe Caush.

----------


## mondishall

Fjeta me Hënën

E plotë në lakuriqësi
Kjo Hënë tek mua erdhi
Oh, sa paturpësi!
Në krahët e mia fjeti.

Kush tha bëra mëkat
Me trupin qiellor?
Pa Evë e pa Adam
Pa të ndaluarën moll?

Ish' Hëna e natës sime
Nata e Hënës sime ish'
Në bëra mëkatime
Mëkati nga dashuria lind.

----------


## mondishall

Tek vetja

Kur ti ma di mendimin
Ç'të duhet fjala ime?
Ai brenda ka gjëmimin
Rrufetë i ka shpërthime.

As fjala më e ashpër
As më e ndyra fjalë
Mos prit të nxjerrë jashtë
Atë që brenda mban.

Kështu ka qenë gjithmonë
Gjithmonë kështu do jetë
Pa zhurmë do gjëmojë
Dhe shi do bjer' pa retë.

Se brenda të padukshmes
Është vetë ekzistenca
Njeriu dhe kur lutet
Mëkatin mban tek vetja.

----------


## mondishall

Ngrysje dhe... 

Ngryset dita
Dhe ne e ndjekim pas
Me shpirtin gdhirës
Që mbetet sakat. 

Kështu që në lindje
Para lindjes kështu
Më shumë me ngrysje
Me zgjimin absurd. 

Dita ngryset
Jo më parë se ne
Dhe zgjimi murmet
Si qielli plot re. 

Kështu deri në ikje
Në ikjen e ngrysur
Me shpresë për rilindje
Tej botës përmbysur.
__________________

----------


## mondishall

Mjer i ziu!

Trishtimi i shijuar
Për inat të inatit
Që mbeti i ngujuar
Nga vepra e Djallit.

Nga shijim' i trishtimit
Dhe Zoti çuditet
Krijes' e krijimit
Ka kohë që s'i bindet.

Dhe Zoti dhe Djalli
Jashtbrenda njeriut
S'din' ç'lenë e ç'marrin
Veç thon': Mjer i ziu!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Zog a i pat syt  e zi a te kalter se na e perzive krejt.
> 
> 
> 
> *mondishall* shume poezit e bukura, te lumte



Syte i kam ngjyre kafe, ama njera strofe i pershtatet dikujt tjeter e njera dikujt tjeter !! E kupton, personi qe eshte duke vuajtur per te dashuren e tij, ndodhta ajo i ka syte e zi e personi tjeter eshte duke vuajtur per dike qe i ka syte e kalter !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Si gure i qmuar
si diell ndriqon
si are i kulluar
syte mi verbon.

A ka gje me te bukur se ti
a ka gje me te shtrenjte si ti
a ka gje me te embel si ti
Dashuri !??

Ah sikur te kthehesha perseri
atje ku per here te pare u takuam,
ah sikur te te shihja perseri
aty ku dashurine tone e filluam !!

----------

